# كيف تكون الصيانة الميكانيكية



## طارق عبد الهادي (16 أبريل 2007)

احببت ان اشارك بهذا الموضوع المهم لكل مهندس ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## دسوقي (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## المهندس يحيى (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## liondvd (17 أبريل 2007)

بصراحه ملف الوورد ده رائع بكل المثااااااااااااااااااااااايييييييييييييييييييس

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجميل و المفيد


----------



## Abdel-Naser (18 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير الموضوع اكثر من رائع:20:


----------



## يوسف ابوالنصر (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك فيما علمت ونفع بك كل الإسلام والمسلمين وكل البشر


----------



## ahmed_roby6 (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعيج (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## الهندسية (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ... بارك الله بك و وفقك الله لما به خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يونيو 2007)

أنواع الصيانة: Types of Maintenance حسب علمي اخي المهندس طارق هي اكثر من نوعين ارجو افاتي في ذلك وشكرااااااا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يونيو 2007)

أن وظيفة الصيانة الميكانيكية في المنشأة هي المحافظة علي الآلات والمعدات والمباني في حالة صالحة للاستعمال وعلي درجة كفاءة تسمح باستمرارية الإنتاج علي النمو الاقتصادي .
تنقسم عمليات الصيانة الميكانيكية إلي عدة أقسام :

· أعمال الصيانة المخططة وهي تندرج تحت أعمال الصيانة الوقائية 

أو الصيانة التوقعية.

· أعمال الصيانة الغير مخططة: وهي تندرج تحت أعمال صيانة 

الإصلاح أو الصيانة التصحيحية .

· الصيانة الوقائية: هي أحد أنواع الصيانة المخططة وتجري على 

الآلة أثناء تشغيلها , وهي تتمثل في عمل برنامج زمني لكل معدة
الصيانة التوقعية: هي أحد أنواع الصيانة المخططة, حيث يتم استخدام أجهزة إلكترونية حساسة علي أجزاء خاصة للمعدة مثل كراسي التحميل, ويتم ربط هذه الأجهزة بالكمبيوتر, ترسل إشارات إلي كمبيوتر لقياس مدي تطابقها مع الإشارات المخزنة في الكمبيوتر.

ارجو افاتي اخي المهندس طارق حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يونيو 2007)

ولكن توجد اربع انواع اسايه للصيانه الميكانيكيه وهي :-
حيثتقوم أعمال الصيانة على أربع خطوات رئيسة هي:
أ ـ صيانة واقية:
يرتكز هذا النوع من أعمال الصيانة على معاينة دورية يقوم بها فريق الصيانة، للحفاظ على أجهزة الخدمات للعقار كالأجهزة الميكانيكية والصحية والكهربائية ومراقبة عملها للحفاظ باستمرار على سلامة المستأجرين.

ب- صيانة تصليحية:
يرتكز هذا النوع من أعمال الصيانة على تصليحات آنية لمشكلات تظهر، بشكل مفاجئ فيتحرك فريق الصيانة لتصليحها مباشرة وبأسرع وقت ممكن، كي لا تتفاقم، وينتقل ضررها إلى مستأجرين آخرين (كفيضان المياه في إحدى الشقق الذي يؤثر في الشقة أسفل منها).

ج- صيانة دورية:
هي تصليحات دورية ناتجة عن تآكل بعض مواد البناء، أو هلاك أجهزتها الميكانيكية والكهربائية، والحاجة إلى تحسينها بشكل دوري (دهان – تنظيف – تزييت المصاعد)، لتفادي أية مشكلات مستقبلية.

د – صيانة تحسينات:
هي أعمال يتطلبها البناء أو المستأجرون، إن بتغيير نوعية الشبابيك والأبواب أو إعادة تقطيع للفواصل بين الغرف أو المكاتب أو تأهيل مكان لذوي العاهات، بحسب حاجاتهم المعيشية والعملية.

المهندس طارق انا في انتظار ردك


----------



## عزوميكو (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wazer (4 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​






​


----------



## شمردن (4 يونيو 2007)

كويس بس ارجو التعمق بالموضوع


----------



## المهندس المتميز (4 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخوي


----------



## أحمد رأفت (5 يونيو 2007)

ألـــــــــــف شكر


----------



## سعيد زمزم (9 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (9 يونيو 2007)

رائع جدا ..

لك الشكر الجزيل ..


----------



## turbo1900 (9 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## belal2000belal (11 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلااا


----------



## medo911111 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zizo_ppc (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا" لك الموضوع ممتاز.


----------



## السيد نور الدين (2 أبريل 2008)

الاخ طارق تحياتي وشكري علي هذا الموضوع المميز والي الامام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

بحث رائع ومفيد لكل مهندس يعمل في مجال الصيانة .

شكر وتقدير .

نتمنى من الجميع المشاركة والمباردة بطرح المواضيع التي تخدم ابنائنا كافة .

الله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## نافخ الكير (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## احمد نصير (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ... بارك الله بك و وفقك الله لما به خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## king_hamodye (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا مان 

لي عودة


----------



## زنقاوي (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## tdriss (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## هاله (13 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (14 مايو 2008)

shokan mowdo3 ra2a3


----------



## ابو رائد (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (15 مايو 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## الجاكوار (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي وبانتظار جديدك

تحياتي


----------



## salih9 (16 مايو 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (18 يونيو 2008)

*مشكـــــــــور .............*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا بطل ..... ما قصرت وربي


----------



## ahmed morshidy (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع غاية فى الروعة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (28 يونيو 2008)

موضوع هام ارجو المتابعة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
وشكرا.


----------



## عبد الله بدير (28 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم والديك


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (29 يونيو 2008)

ممتاز يا مهندسين ... واسمحوا لى أن أضيف الى ضرورة حساب متوسط زمن الاصلاح لكل عطل - وكذلك حساب متوسط الزمن بين الاخفاقات للماكينة وهو ما يسمى بالـ 
Mean Time To Repair والـ 
Mean Time Between Failure 
ووضع هدف لتقليل متوسط زمن الاصلاح وزيادة الزمن بين الاخفاقات وضرورة أن يكون هذا الهدف بالاتفاق مع مهندسى التشغيل وحسب خطط الانتاج .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sultan4ever2 (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ahmed 3x (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## برونزيي (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## جديد غريب (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ياباشااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك من عباده المتقين


----------



## mechat_eng (6 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## عمران احمد (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## عمران احمد (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد1390 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م/يوسف (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااا على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## احمد مؤنس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك*


----------



## وائل عبده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك والف شكر*​


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## إلى فلسطين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم . أنا مهندس أعمل في مجال الصيانة على فكرة العمل في مجال الصيانة ممتع وخصوصا إذا كانت مخططة ومضبوطة ضمن جدول زمني ودوري وقوائم فحص يومية وتقارير صيانة وتأمين قطع الصيانة في المستودعات وكيفية إدارة فريق عمل من الفنيين المهرة وغير ذلك من الأعمال


----------



## mas9482 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedfm (19 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكرك على هدا الكنز


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعلك مستمرا في العطاء


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## mazen1973 (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الجهد الرائع وارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن صيانه belt conveyor
و
bucket elevator
ان امكن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الأسطى (25 يناير 2009)

*الصيانة*

شكرا على إتحافنا بهذا الموضوع:85:


----------



## عراقي مثابر (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس الموضوع شيق جدا جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## المايسترو21 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور والله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا"


----------



## alipetrosafe (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميكانيكي92 (19 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## صائب العربي (20 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى.


----------



## ninoeng80 (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
انا مع كلام ريمون


----------



## ليونيل (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الرحمن الجمل (22 فبراير 2009)

حياكم االه يااخواني ونشكركم علي اثاره هذا الموضوع الذي لا غني عنه لاي مهندس


----------



## عبد الرحمن الجمل (22 فبراير 2009)

الله ينور عليكم يااخواني لاغني عني هذا الموضوع لاي مهندس


----------



## mas9482 (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود


----------



## الاورفلي (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين حبيبي العزيز والله يوفقك لخدمة الناس


----------



## احمد عطار (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم


----------



## احمد عطار (10 مارس 2009)

اين موضوع الصيانة الميكنيكية


----------



## fmharfoush (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## I love life (10 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## mas9482 (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع واتمنا المزيد


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (16 مارس 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررر*​


----------



## بن علوي (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
ومشكوووووووووووووووور علي هيد الموضوع الهام جدا


----------



## oshaaa (16 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (17 مارس 2009)

You do a good job.God bless you


----------



## msaid999 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ... بارك الله فيك ..ز:20:


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م/وفاء (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير الموضوع اكثر من رائع:20:*​


----------



## سمير شربك (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة لي تجربة طويلة في إدارة وصيانة اسطول الآليات 
مشكور على هدا الملف 
وإنشاءالله سأضيف قريبا خبرتي في هدا المجال


----------



## amrhawash (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 
وجزاك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا


----------



## سيف طاهر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو متعب (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فين الرسم هندسيه ؟
عمرو متعب


----------



## زياد يونس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الا*

مشكور


----------



## احسان العبيسي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا خي


----------



## اشرفمصطفى (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامي منصور الريس (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا حبذا ملخص عن الية عمل محطات التنقية وشكرا


----------



## سامي منصور الريس (8 مارس 2010)

*الهندسة الميكانيكية*

السلام عليكم يا رحبذا ملخص عن الية عمل محطات التنقية وشكرا


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (11 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مارس 2010)

طارق عبد الهادي قال:


> احببت ان اشارك بهذا الموضوع المهم لكل مهندس ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


 
المهندس طارق عبدالهادي 
ملف ممتاز ومفيد ..

وأعتقد انه نال إعجاب من تصفحه ..

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.​


----------



## ashaaban (18 مارس 2010)

thanks vey much


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 0


----------



## عباس سمير (19 مارس 2010)

*رد*

مشكور اخي طارق على الموضوع المفيد
 وننتظر المزيد منك

عــــــــبــــ سمـــير ــــاس


----------



## ahmsha0 (19 مارس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rrrsss (11 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## م.م فادي (11 يوليو 2010)

ملف في غاية الاهمية 
نظرا لاهمية الصيانة في عملية الانتاج 

شكرا لك اخ طارق


----------



## اسحاق عمان (12 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك والف شكر:75:*​


----------



## اديب اديب (12 يوليو 2010)

*جزكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## السامر27 (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

يسلموووووووووووووو ...


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 يوليو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز .. بارك الله فيك 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك فيما علمت ونفع بك كل الإسلام والمسلمين 
*​


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

إِن الخير والشر موجود في كل طائفة من الناس إِلى يوم القيامة، ..​ *ليس المتصوف بانحرافه وشذوذه ممثلاً للتصوف، كما أن المسلم بأفعاله المنكَرة ليس ممثلاً لإِسلامه ودينه. 
لقد شوَّهَ التصوفَ رجالٌ مغرِضونَ تَزَيَّوْا بزيه، والتصوف منهم براء......
ونحن ننكر ما أنكره العلماء على هؤلاء الأدعياء من المتصوفة المنحرفين، الشاذين عن دين الله تعالى، وأما المتمسكون بالكتاب والسنة، فهم الذين نَعنيهم، ونقتفي أثرهم*​


----------



## طارق بويرق (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (14 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك:75:*​


----------



## المصري 00 (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم قنديل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اريد معرفة ورقيات اعمال الصيانة


----------



## طارق بويرق (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور على المجهود الجميل


----------



## راشد الحبيب (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ملف مفيد جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبوميسون (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وألبسك ثوب السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## حسن حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر على المجهود المبذول وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## salwan (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شــــــــــــــــــــكرا لـــــــــــــــــك اخـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ahmed malik (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور.


----------



## علي المالكي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني اني مهندس اريد اعرف اي شيء عن بناء الخزانات النفطية بالتفصيل واذا هناك مواقع بهذا الصدد دلوني عليهل ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng.ahmed1434 (18 فبراير 2013)

_شكراً جزيلاً _


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (20 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## eng_alex (22 فبراير 2013)

كنت فين زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## blue rose (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## aohakami (9 مارس 2013)

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد رجب 12 (10 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a_maher14 (14 مارس 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## ابو صالح 99 (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ...


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين عبدالهادي (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mechengfathy (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت يا جماعه محدش يعرفش الامتحان الخاص بميكانيكا بيبقى عبارة عن ايه


----------



## محمد51111 (20 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engminoamino (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## زينب الصافي (7 أبريل 2013)

بارك اللة فيك ...... مشكور


----------



## gen.sa6363 (14 أبريل 2013)

جميل


----------



## eslamahmed94 (16 أبريل 2013)

جميل


----------



## eslamahmed94 (16 أبريل 2013)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## eslamahmed94 (16 أبريل 2013)

موضوع شيق


----------



## eslamahmed94 (16 أبريل 2013)

بجرب البرنامج


----------



## eslamahmed94 (16 أبريل 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## eng_taha_a (18 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------

